# Regrets?



## justsam (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been reading a few posts about swapping/sharing. How did you(anybody) deal with your significant-other falling for the other person in this arrangement? Are there any regrets when initiating this type of relationship? How do these arrangements fair anyway? Are there positives and/or negatives? Any comments are welcomed. I just want to understand.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Swinging, swapping is a very common fantasy.

Those who actually take it from the realm of fantasy to the reality of practice, and have everything work out hunky-dory are extraordinarily few and far between. 

As the posts here reflect, the repercussions are usually far more negative than positive.


----------

